# Anyone know where to source ivf drugs cheaply?



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Has anyone found somewhere reasonable to buy their drugs?

I am with origin and the drugs are costing £1124

I need :
8 x cerotide 250 £308
1 x menopur 1200 £412.50
1 x menopur  600 £209
2 x pregnyl £38.50
3x cyclogest pessaries 

Can anyone help me out??

Thanks 

Pat
x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've heard a lot of people saying Asda are good x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290729.msg5090171#msg5090171

This is a really useful thread that has helped me.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks ladies

Jodie do you know if asda has pharmacy in Northern Ireland?


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't sorry, they might do in online x


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have used a chemist in London who will post your drugs over to you for a very small fee and I have found them very easy to use and reasonably priced, definitely cheaper than the clinics here who seem to put a big mark upon their drugs. Let me know if you want more info x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Pat

I have bought drugs  from fertility 2u which is an online pharmacy.  You can price everything yourself on the computer then when they receive your prescription in the post they send them out. Mine came next day. 

Katie


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Is it much cheaper Katie?

I see your having twins, amazing after 7 attempts  x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hiya,

im only having mild ivf so my drugs are coming in cheap anyways but anywere i was getting prices for was 350 n 380 ect and a pharmacy i use in ballynahinch county down has done the same script up for me for 298...not alot of saving but still saving  xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Josie

im not sure how much cheaper but when I cycled abroad I only bought enough meds to do me until I got to czech as they were so much cheaper to buy from the pharmacy there but I do remember wishing I had known about fertility 2u when I was cycling with origin. Origin were v sneaky at the time and did not advise drugs could be bought elsewhere.  They had them all ready and just gave them to me at my planning appts. They may of course say it was up to me to ask but like everything else you put your faith in these places......then you remember they are a business.

If you go onto fertility 2u you can price things before you buy so you might be able to work out any savings.

Katie


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks katie 

I actually checked fertility2u the overall cost was £788.85 and then went to Boots and they will do it for £733. Considering £1034 was the price origin quoted that's really cheap so gonna go with boots. 

Thanks ladies for all the help 

Pat


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bargain


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Cheap as chips


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for that Katie, hoping my NHS attempts work and I don't need to pay drugs ever again lol x


----------

